# LEÓN | Puerta Bajío | 160m | 40fl | U/C



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

Puerta bajio

























Puerta Bajío is the best Elite Mix Life Style of the Bajío, a residential complex that brings together the most exclusive entertainment attractions of the city and first class urban living for the modern lifestyle.


North of the city of Leon, Guanajuato is La Zona Dorada or Gold Section, where on the Paseo de Los Insurgentes Avenue our luxurious resort Puerta Bajio, can be found; crossing with major routes such as Jose Maria Morelos y Pavon Blvrd.​


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

UPDATES


----------

